# Next  issue of State Savings  certs



## creditworthy (29 Apr 2019)

Good evening , 
I wonder if anyone  knows when the next issue of State Savings certificates are issued / how often are they issued ?
Thank you.


----------



## RedOnion (29 Apr 2019)

They're never announced in advance, but tend to be on a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Lightning (29 Apr 2019)

It's been a while since this has occurred. Some State Savings rates are now well out of line with comparable deposit rates. Plausible that State Savings rates could be cut on one of the forthcoming public holiday weekends.


----------



## creditworthy (29 Apr 2019)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## noproblem (29 Apr 2019)

I've noticed the very same answers over the past couple of years coming up to  bank holidays. It will be so correct one of those days


----------



## creditworthy (29 Apr 2019)

I'm a  no -risk saver and was looking at 5 year scheme, at 0.98% , it looks better than the current rates in banks , the bank rates don't look set to improve I'd say. Am just beginning to look at best option for saving lump sum .


----------



## Protocol (29 Jul 2019)

Given that the Govt can issue 10yr bonds at yields close to 0.10% pa, and given that the 5yr Savings Cert pays 0.98% pa, am I correct to feel a cut to NTMA retail rates is coming soon?


----------



## noproblem (29 Jul 2019)

The same has been said many times over the past year or so but we're still "ag fanacht". 
More experienced people on these matters might explain why the Goverment might want to keep the rates as they are but I suspect there's a good underlying reason.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2019)

Protocol said:


> Given that the Govt can issue 10yr bonds at yields close to 0.10% pa, and given that the 5yr Savings Cert pays 0.98% pa, am I correct to feel a cut to NTMA retail rates is coming soon?



NTMA State Savings rates are supposed to stay in line with sovereign yields and deposit rates. The rates are in line with neither right now but as correctly pointed out above nobody knows when the rates will be next adjusted. This Sunday is a possibility but it might not happen.


----------



## Lightning (5 Aug 2019)

So the NTMA did not cur this weekend which means that their only likely remaining opportunity to do so in 2019 is the Sunday of the October bank holiday weekend. 

Today the 10 year bond rates dropped into negative territory for the first time. State Savings rates are all widely out of line with the bond market.


----------



## settlement (14 Aug 2019)

CiaranT said:


> So the NTMA did not cur this weekend which means that their only likely remaining opportunity to do so in 2019 is the Sunday of the October bank holiday weekend.
> 
> Today the 10 year bond rates dropped into negative territory for the first time. State Savings rates are all widely out of line with the bond market.



Meaning they represent good value currently?


----------



## noproblem (14 Aug 2019)

Insofar as returns on investment goes-YES.


----------



## settlement (14 Aug 2019)

1.6% per year on the ten year bond isn't mind blowing but I guess compared with a lot of other options it isn't bad considering it's guaranteed


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (14 Aug 2019)

To my eye they look remarkably good value at the moment for a tax-free, low-risk retail product.


----------

